# Gibt es ein spezielles Programm mit dem man schnell geometrische Zeichnungen machen kann?



## The-Flu (20. Februar 2006)

Moin,

ich wollte jetzt mal Matheaufgaben am PC herstellen.
Für die Formel benutze ich den Formeleditor von OpenOffice (Ich weiß nicht ob´s da bessere gibt, wenn ja mir sagen  )

Jetzt stehe ich davor die enstsprechenden Beispeilzeichnungen zu machen.
Man könnte sowas mit Coral Draw, Photoshop etc. machen. Finde ich aber mit den vorhandenen Funktionen zu aufwendig.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es Programme gibt, die speziell darauf ausgerichtet sind solche Skizzen zu zeichnen.

Z.B man sucht sich die Funktion eines Dreiecks. Bekommt dann ein undefiniertes Dreieck und kann dann die Winkel auswählen und bestimmen.
So in etwa hätte ich das gerne  .


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2006)

keine ahnung, aber mit paint kannst du sehr schnell simple skizzen erstellen, das geht einfacher als zB coreldrwa, da es da keine objekte usw. gibt, sondern wenn du ne linie malst dann wird auch ne linie gemalt und überdeckt einfach das, was unter ihr liegt usw. - kein verschieben, ebenen verwalten, zuweisen von eigenschafen usw.


 zB das hier: http://img436.imageshack.us/img436/6639/geo2en.png

hab ich in 3 minuten gemacht.


----------



## The-Flu (20. Februar 2006)

Ja aber, wenn ich genaue Längen haben will oder 3-D Objekte habe wird´s mit Paint bald eng. 
Auch z.B der Kreisabschnitt der den Winkelangibt kann man freihand schwer in der richtigen Perspektive Zeichnen.

Ich bin auch schon dran eine Aufgabe mit den Zeichenmodul von OpenOffice zu machen und benutze ein Snapping-Gitter. 
Geht auch aber ich hätt´s gern einfacher 

http://i1.tinypic.com/o7k401.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2006)

The-Flu am 20.02.2006 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber, wenn ich genaue Längen haben will oder 3-D Objekte habe wird´s mit Paint bald eng.
> Auch z.B der Kreisabschnitt der den Winkelangibt kann man freihand schwer in der richtigen Perspektive Zeichnen.
> 
> Ich bin auch schon dran eine Aufgabe mit den Zeichenmodul von OpenOffice zu machen und benutze ein Snapping-Gitter.
> ...



das ist aber nicht nur für die schule, oder? also, wenn das zB für die uni ist, dann geh einfach mal zum rechnzentrum. da gibt es dann bestimmt hinweise für passende software und ggf auch studenten-lizenzen.

vielleicht hilft auch der thread hier: http://www.matheboard.de//thread.php?postid=103831&sid=044ca8ffe83540c5c103e136125cadce#post103831


----------



## The-Flu (21. Februar 2006)

das ist aber nicht nur für die schule, oder? also, wenn das zB für die uni ist, dann geh einfach mal zum rechnzentrum. da gibt es dann bestimmt hinweise für passende software und ggf auch studenten-lizenzen.

vielleicht hilft auch der thread hier: http://www.matheboard.de//thread.php?postid=103831&sid=044ca8ffe83540c5c103e136125cadce#post103831 [/quote]

für sie Uni bin ich noch nicht ganz so weit. Habt ihr keine Vektorgeometrie behandelt. Meine Zeichnung reicht aber vollkommmen für meine Zwecke trotzdem Danke


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2006)

The-Flu am 21.02.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> für sie Uni bin ich noch nicht ganz so weit. Habt ihr keine Vektorgeometrie behandelt. Meine Zeichnung reicht aber vollkommmen für meine Zwecke trotzdem Danke


ist das überhaupt zulässig, dass das mit PC gemacht wurde? wie weiß der lehrer denn dann, dass DU es gemacht hast? bei uns damals hätte man das von hand machen MÜSSEN, damit es eben NICHT mit hilfe (software wäre ja auch ne hilfe) erstellt wurde... ich mein: wenn du einfach die paar werte eingibst und dann die kurve bei rauskommt: was lernst du dann noch dabei...?


----------

